# Health advice



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

1. F***ing once a week is good for your health, but its harmful if done every day. 
2. F***ing gives proper relaxation for your mind & body.
3. F***ing refreshes you. 
4. After F***ing don’t eat too much; go for more liquids.
5. Try f***ing in bed cause it can save your valuable energy.
6. F***ing can even reduce your cholesterol level. 
SO, REMEMBER ... 
                        -
-                       -
                         -







FASTING is good for your health and may God cleanse your dirty mind!


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 16, 2013)

Darn, I was getting ready to show that to my wife to convince her we need to improve our health. :lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

_You can always alter the finish rkunsaw _


----------

